# Australian 5 animal school distance learning



## TaiChiTJ (May 5, 2007)

Does anybody know anything about this Australian based 5 Animal Shaolin school? They offer a distance learning program I am curious about. 

http://www.shaolin.com.au/


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 5, 2007)

*Mod Note

Thread moved to Northern Systems.

Pamela Piszczek
MT Super Moderator*


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 5, 2007)

TaiChiTJ said:


> Does anybody know anything about this Australian based 5 Animal Shaolin school? They offer a distance learning program I am curious about.
> 
> http://www.shaolin.com.au/


 
I know nothing about the school but in my opinion you cannot train a CMA or any MA for that matter as distance learning and actually learn the style.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 6, 2007)

Xue Sheng said:


> I know nothing about the school but in my opinion you cannot train a CMA or any MA for that matter as distance learning and actually learn the style.




I agree. At the _most_, distance learning could be helpful if you already have a pretty solid base in the system, but even then, it should only be supplemental. I found the site quite interesting though.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 6, 2007)

I have just recently discovered:

"Uncle Gary Speaks on the El Cuervo Show" 

Apparently 5 Animal Style is quite big in Mexico for there to be a TV show about it! Amazing how certain population centers take a liking to certain Kung Fu styles. 

Here is Uncle Gary Stauer talking applications: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pe9ZGsTuWs8&mode=related&search=

Apperently his lineage is Ark Y Wong, a famous stylist who brought his kung fu skills to the U.S. I remember his name in martial arts magazines in the 70's. Its also known as ng ga kuen, or something like that. 

I think I would like the "El Cuervo Show"


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 7, 2007)

If you have a solid base in the art distant learning may give you some forms. techniques that you can work on but if you know nothing of the style then with out an instructor you are only guessing about what can and should be done with what you are being shown on film


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 7, 2007)

TaiChiTJ said:


> I have just recently discovered:
> 
> "Uncle Gary Speaks on the El Cuervo Show"
> 
> ...



Ark Wong was the Sil Lum (southern shaolin) lineage I trained. :asian:


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 7, 2007)

These guys are based in Melbourne.  They seem to be a conglomerate of a number of schools advertising under a single name.  I don't really know anything else about them, though looking at the site there was a mention of Pai Lum Fire Dragon, a school with not that great a reputation by all accounts.  Can't say for sure though.


----------



## TaiChiTJ (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for everyones comments on this. I will continue to research this style on the web. I realize the limitations of attempts at long distance training and would approach it carefully.


----------



## shifu (May 8, 2007)

TaiChi TJ,

Please check your PM.

Regards,


----------



## qi-tah (May 14, 2007)

I hadn't heard about them since you mentioned it, which makes me suspicious of of the school in itself as i'm quite familiar with the different CMA schools in Melbourne. I certainly haven't seen that mob at any comps in the last 5 years. Also i can't find anything about who Sijo Robert Z trained under on the website either, which could be a red flag - most reputable CMA schools will prominantly display their lineage.

Have to say, i also find thier promotion of the "cyber kung fu" distance learning package rather distasteful... heaps of exclamations about how much money you will save by not taking classes and no mention made of the deficiencies of learning a MA in this way.

Is it very difficult for you to find a class in your area? It really is the only way to start out if you are serious.


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 14, 2007)

qi-tah said:


> I hadn't heard about them since you mentioned it, which makes me suspicious of of the school in itself as i'm quite familiar with the different CMA schools in Melbourne. I certainly haven't seen that mob at any comps in the last 5 years. Also i can't find anything about who Sijo Robert Z trained under on the website either, which could be a red flag - most reputable CMA schools will prominantly display their lineage.
> 
> Have to say, i also find thier promotion of the "cyber kung fu" distance learning package rather distasteful... heaps of exclamations about how much money you will save by not taking classes and no mention made of the deficiencies of learning a MA in this way.
> 
> Is it very difficult for you to find a class in your area? It really is the only way to start out if you are serious.


 
You always save money when you don't do anything.

How the hell can you learn any physical skill?


----------



## Steel Tiger (May 14, 2007)

Steel Tiger said:


> You always save money when you don't do anything.
> 
> How the hell can you learn any physical skill?


 
I don't normally quote myself, but I did mean to say,

How the hell can you learn any physical skill through distance learning?

That makes more sense.


----------

